# TSD Questions



## Andy_46 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi

Could anyone help me with the following:

What is the purpose of the Ki Hap ?

What is the korean workd for:
Training Hall
Senior Student
Uniform
Belt
Flag
Rank

What is the purpose of mediation before starting training?

Thanks
Andy


----------



## AMP-RYU (Jan 25, 2009)

The purpose of meditation before class, is really just to relax, clear your mind, and forget any worries you shall have so you can get a more effective workout. I know me personally if I have something heavy on my mind, it is really hard to concentrate on my workout, so I meditate and clear my mind. As to the korean words for those things...???? I dont really see the relevance in training in the usa and having to know korean? It doesnt make you train any different. I dont personally train korean words to my american students. But thats just my way.

Training hall = Dojang
Uniform   =   Dobak

The others  ???


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 25, 2009)

Is this a quiz, will we win a prize? :erg:


----------



## Andy_46 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi

Nope, not a quiz.  They are things i may be asked during my next grading.  The organisation im with here in the uk requires us to know all the moves etc in Korean for grading for higher belts.

http://www.uktsdf.org.uk/about/main.htm

I also need to know what different parts of the badge mean.  It's similar to the image on the page above with the fist in the middle.  Anyone any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## MBuzzy (Jan 25, 2009)

Andy_46 said:


> Hi
> 
> Could anyone help me with the following:
> 
> ...



This one's easy!  

Training Hall - Dojang - &#46020;&#51109;
Senior Student - sunbaenim - &#49440; &#48176; &#45784;
Dan member - Yudanja - &#50976; &#45800; &#51088;
Uniform - Dobok - &#46020;&#48373;
Belt - Dee - &#46944;
Flag - gi - &#44592; (You will have to specifically ask someone at your Dojang about this one.  Someone who DOESN'T know Korean.  There are different ways to say flag, depending on your level of Korean language knowledge.  The AVERAGE TSD person probably think that "Kuk gi" is how you say flag.  That actually means "National flag" and taekukgi means Korean Flag.  American flag is Migukgi....so it depends on what they want to hear.)
Rank - geup pronounced "gup" - &#44553; (For your purposes at least.  If you want to be 100% correct, if you say rank alone, it should be "gyegeup.")

As for the Logo, I can tell you what the Soo Bahk Do meaning are, which is your parent art, so they should be the same, but I'd double check it. 

The Fist - Justice, Honor, Unity Bearing Strength (Gold Color)

The Leaves - 14 leaves, represent peace and the 14 provinces of Korea

The Berries - 6 Red Berries, represenent the 6 continents, fruitful result of training, and the red color is from the Yang of the "Um-Yang" on the Taegukgi.

The Scroll - Represents Knowledge, Blue color comes from the Um of "Um-Yang"

The Characters of the Scroll - on YOUR flag, the characters are "Tang" for the Chinese Tang Dynasty, "Moo" meaning military or martial, and "Soo" meaning hand.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 25, 2009)

I think you'll find the answers you need are ones you should get from your training or instructor, asking on here is a tad easy lol! 
I do TSD in the UK but we don't belong to any organisation, we do our own thing so I've no idea what the badge means I'm afraid. There is a book by Kang Uk Lee that will have most of the answers you want in.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jan 25, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> I think you'll find the answers you need are ones you should get from your training or instructor, asking on here is a tad easy lol!
> I do TSD in the UK but we don't belong to any organisation, we do our own thing so I've no idea what the badge means I'm afraid. There is a book by Kang Uk Lee that will have most of the answers you want in.



Great point - you definitely want to check everything with your instructor....and Lee, Kang Uk's book would be a great way to study.

These are pretty standard questions though, so they are standard across the board for KMAs.  It is the little minor variations that Tez is talking about.  Whether you use "gi" or "kukgi" depends on your organization....and unfortunately, even if you are technically correct, the correct answer is going to be whatever your instructor says it is!


----------



## Andy_46 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi

Thanks for your help guys.  I already have the book by Grand Master Lee.  He is in charge of the organisation i'm with.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## GINGERNINJA (Feb 17, 2009)

Tez3 I dont mean to be disrespectful or to pick holes in anything but asking questions on this forum is one of the points of the forum is it not ?
Yes Andy should check with his instructor but we are  his follow students after all  we are all part of the T.S.D BORTHER/SISTER HOOD !
Andy there are many web sites with English  Korean translations on them , when I get some more time I post the links on here for you or you could try Google m8 !  
No question is to stupid to ask , if in doubt ask m8 ,
Good luck with your grading 

TANG SOO !


----------



## GINGERNINJA (Feb 17, 2009)

Sorry !  i have just noticed I spelt brother wrong ! and cant seem to edit the post ! oops !

TANG SOO DOH !


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 17, 2009)

GINGERNINJA said:


> Tez3 I dont mean to be disrespectful or to pick holes in anything but asking questions on this forum is one of the points of the forum is it not ?
> Yes Andy should check with his instructor but we are his follow students after all we are all part of the T.S.D BORTHER/SISTER HOOD !
> Andy there are many web sites with English  Korean translations on them , when I get some more time I post the links on here for you or you could try Google m8 !
> No question is to stupid to ask , if in doubt ask m8 ,
> ...


 
Well there's asking questions and theres getting others to do your homework for you isn't there?


----------



## Gi1 (Mar 28, 2009)

Seems like you've got all you're questions answered well. As far as the meditaion is concerned it is arguable the mst important thing about my Martial Art study. It's not just about the short while it's done in class for me. I use it to prepare mysef to be in that state through out the whole class, something that is something I do not manage to do, but that is my goal. It's about being and feeling not thinking.


----------



## fightingpower (May 4, 2009)

Hi,

I am a 1st Dan Judo practitioner and have trainined previously for many years in Kickboxing. I was once upon a time the coach for the Uni of Kent K Box school. I really enjoyed kicking and think i was okay at it. I have therefore recently at 28, tried to get into a Korean Kickiung orientated style. I liked Tae Kwon Do , but politics and poor instruction in my area meant I coudlnt really seetle with it. I have found a really good Tang Soo Do club and enjoyed my first lesson the other day. The coach had amazing kicks and seemed to like my form. I am wondering if anybody could offer me some advice on whether my previous training will help or hinder. I am still very flexible thanks to continued Judo and can do full splits. Also what are the average grading times as I am keen to get stuck in. Love this art and i hope I can post my proggresion on here as I go.

All and any insights welcome.

Gav 


​


----------



## Gi1 (May 6, 2009)

Hi Gav

What TSD are you training in? Who's your instructor? and it seems as if you're well equiped t progress within the art.

Regards Gino


----------



## fightingpower (May 7, 2009)

Cheers,

Its in watford under Master Kang UK Lee and his son.  Seems like a well run organisation which is why I opted for it.  Every Tae Kwon Do class I visit seems poorly run.  Not saying this is true of the whole style but just my experience around watford, UK.   I believe the style is called the Moo Duk Kwan!  If that helps?

Thanks for reply.


----------

